# Great 2010 Deals



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a local dealer that I purchased my SEL from running some pretty awesome deals right now. In fact, when I bought mine about a month ago, they didn't have a Premium, which is what I wish I would have got. They now have a SEL Premium for $34,700. I am kicking myself for not waiting, even though I had no way of knowing. They have an SE with the RSE for $27,400. Pretty good deals right now.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Bought the Wife's Se W/Rse memorial day for $23400 a cool $10G's off sticker. Had to drive 125 miles to get it. But no other local dealer could touch that price.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

I bought an 09 SEL earlier this year in january, $13k off msrp. though all the other local dealers wouldnt touch the price, and ended up getting it from Cali. love the routan so far though!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

You are depressing me. I would have never thought there were that many great deals out there. How is VW even making money off those vehicles when they drop the price 10k, 12k, etcetera? I thought I was doing good with a 5.5k reduction for an SEL, but now I feel like a sucker. I should have called around out of state. In state, there was only two choices and of the two, only one had an SEL.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought 2009 Routan SEL (base trim) this July for $22,900 with 5,500 miles on odometer and it was located just 8 miles away from my house. I guess this is $10,700 off MSRP which was $33,600 when it was new in 2009. Manufacturer's warranty (3y/36k) transferred along with care free maintenance plan. We are not going to drive it a lot, so I still have 2 years of warranty.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

"How is VW even making money off those vehicles "

I've often wondered that.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*I got 10k off sticker a year and a half ago*

Yes, 10k off an 09 SE with RSE last April 2009, my choice of colors, plenty of inventory on the lot, too.

This off regular MSRP, no baloney, plus a good trade on my old Town & Country.

I love the drive and handling compared to the softness of my wife's 08 T&C, which is the same platform without the VW suspension tweaks.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was at the dealership last Friday. They had ten Routans in stock including an SEL Premium. I was there again today my tags and they had one left. They only sell one or two every two weeks. They must have blown them out. They only have one on the lot. So I suspect the 2011s are here within a week. The one they had was an S model.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

rmbalisa said:


> I bought an 09 SEL earlier this year in january, $13k off msrp. though all the other local dealers wouldnt touch the price, and ended up getting it from Cali. love the routan so far though!


Yeah there was one at one dealer that I looked at that was 13999 off or something like that and it was not a demo. It was a 09 SEL premium. I really wanted it but the color combo Beige/Beige and the fact that it did not have RSE + that fact that even with the discount it was still $4300 more than the one I bought.

I saw it on the dealer website back in October of last year for 10K off and it was still there at the end of May this year.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> I was at the dealership last Friday. They had ten Routans in stock including an SEL Premium. I was there again today my tags and they had one left. They only sell one or two every two weeks. They must have blown them out. They only have one on the lot. So I suspect the 2011s are here within a week. The one they had was an S model.


The Routan has been a good seller for the dealer I buy from. The 0%/72 months is a good incentive and my dealer offered the $5000 cash in lieu of the 0%. He also stated that there are quite a few SE models out there but didn't expect any SELs until March. I have read that the 2011 Chrysler Town and Countries won't be on dealer lots until December and those are the first 2011s to be built.

I just purchased a 2010 SE with RSE (msrp $33400) for just under $26000 (before trade in). I also got a nice amount for my 2003 Eurovan.


----------



## Omalley (May 25, 2009)

Can I ask how much the dealer considered a 2003 EV to be worth??

/Mark


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

2003 MV, 79,137 miles. $8000 trade in. I was looking at needing the 80k service plus an oil leak issue, so around $1200 or so in service. Also, the rotors and pads have 45000 miles on them so there's another $1k I would be facing soon. The Eurovan was in average shape; nice but not perfect. A few small dents and bruises, including a quarter size crunch/smash/crack in the front bumper (slid on ice and hit a tow bar....). We cleaned it up really well before hand. The same dealer evaluated the van @$8500 in June 2009. I know I could have gotten more with a private party sale, but with the sales tax credit in OH I would have had to have gotten at least $8500 private party. I was sad to trade in the EV, but it was time. Not many mechanics can work on a EV and our fear was being stranded away from home (we do travel quite a bit... the EV has been to southern CA 4 years in a row from NW OH), even with an extended warranty. FWIW, the price on the Routan would have been the same with or without the trade.


----------



## thedrowningman (Jul 16, 2004)

Bought my SEL Premium for over 10k off... love it.


----------



## jschloer (Oct 14, 2010)

*Picking mine up tomorrow*

Got a '10 SEL Black on Beige for 29,899 including freight. Seems like some better deals were found by others, but I'm pretty happy. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow. Would've liked to get a premium, but wanted to be under 30k and no one around here was anywhere close to that.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

jschloer said:


> Got a '10 SEL Black on Beige for 29,899 including freight. Seems like some better deals were found by others, but I'm pretty happy. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow. Would've liked to get a premium, but wanted to be under 30k and no one around here was anywhere close to that.


SEL's and SEL Premiums are hard to come by. I am waiting to see if VW is going to sell the Routan for 2011. I hope they are...if not I will go out and get a 2010 SEL...but want to know about the 2011's. Anyone else know?


----------

